# Which pier or surf?



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

I think i have wife talked into coming down again for kids spring break on April 16-23. Staying at Grand Atlantic resort near Springmaid pier. Got some fish in surf right in front of hotel last year and off springmaid pier. Is there better fishing at other piers or they all pretty much the same? Have fished 2nd ave,apache,garden city piers the last time there and didnt notice a difference in the catch.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

cherry grove= as far as i'm concerned the price is a rip-off (sry if there's anyone on here that owns that place, I am just stating an opinion)

2nd avenue= haven't fished there, but heard it has rocky structure- wroth checking out

apache- don't like some of the ppl there based on limited contact but good fishing=worth it

springmaid= it's long cant be bad= worth a shot, recommended 

Garden city= due to its proximity to MI, it is decent= recommended

Surf
GC beach
PI
Huntington Beach/jetties


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I have always liked Springmaid a lot. In the 80s and early 90s, I spent many hours out there. I've had days when I caught a lot, but here awhile back racewire20 and I got the ole skunkaroo when we had all the right baits and so I've had some bad days too.  I used to *REALLY* like it when you could park right at the pier house (and walk literally 25 steps), before they put that hotel there. 

I like Apache, and if you go there you will have to pay for a campground visitors pass (unless they've changed that). Some of the folks here on P&S have said some negative things about the staff at Cherry Grove (in addition to the high price), but my experiences there (I've probably been there a dozen or so times, but not recently) have been positive. If you go up that way, the fine folks at Eugene Platt's Seafood there on HWY 9 are very helpful. When I was a kid, CG Pier is where I experienced my first two-at-a-time "spot run." It is expensive and might be the only "pay-by-the-rod" one down there. I think Ocean Isle (a little farther north) is the same way.

You can't go wrong down at Garden City. It's not too far from where you're staying (probably 10-15 minutes, depending on traffic), and I'm sure The Skink will do all he can to help you out. I like being able to park under the pier there. I don't much like fishing Garden City at night, because of the bar crowd on the end, but that's just my personal preference and has nothing to do with the pier itself. GC is a good pier.

Heck, if I were you, I'd get up reaaaally early and make a trip up to Ocean Crest Pier at Oak Island, NC. The king fishing was really good there this past year.

I hope this helps.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for helping a skilled "touron". Most guys dont bother answering, i have sat on piers for hours waiting for someone to leave a spot so i could fish and not have to elbow my way between the locals. Any other advice appreciated!!


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah I have advice. If I am fishing GC pier at that time( come say Hi), will know when it gets closer to those dates, get there early and get a spot its easier then waiting. I have been known to get there a few hours before opening to make sure I can get a good spot. Oh and Dont be afrade to come to the end of the pier those guys dont bite.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

westernny said:


> Thanks for helping a skilled "touron". Most guys dont bother answering, i have sat on piers for hours waiting for someone to leave a spot so i could fish and not have to elbow my way between the locals. Any other advice appreciated!!


Get there when they open and claim your spot for the day.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

*spots*

I should do like some do and bring 4 rods and strategically place them around there spot and fish with just one. Enough of my whining,i cant wait to come down and pull some lip!! See ya out there (i will get there early.)


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Flounder fishing is good that time of year. Try the jetty (garden city side) if you don't mind the walk. Pawleys was good for flound last April as well. Close to structure by the inlet mouths.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree, Cherry Grove is way to high. Since it offers nothing other piers don't have, don't know why anyone would bother.


----------

